# Outlander rear motor data



## JFJ (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi, do any on the forum have data on the outlander phev rear engine?


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

JFJ said:


> Hi, do any on the forum have data on the outlander phev rear engine?


Not sure if you found it in the meantime, but there are a lot of details now over on the OI Wiki:





Mitsubishi Outlander Rear Drive Unit - openinverter.org wiki







openinverter.org


----------

